# German shepherd puppy



## aymanis012 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi looking for a german shepherd Male puppy for my family Champion blood for parents Sir & Dam with pedigrees . Short hair and location in Germany, Czech Republic, Estonia , UK , Ireland age around 2 to 3 months Text me if you can recommend me with a good puppy


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like we should be asking you to find us a good puppy. You live in GSD land... =)


----------

